
How to Prepare a Go Bag - Jun8
https://whyisthisinteresting.substack.com/p/why-is-this-interesting-the-go-bag
======
duxup
>"Never have anything in your life that you can't walk out on in thirty
seconds flat if you spot the heat coming around the corner" is a good piece of
advice if you want to avoid a bad situation.

I'm pretty sure most "bad situations" could not have been helped with a go
bag.

This is an interesting thought experiment, but the selling points seem silly.

